# L.H. Thomas ink well



## PAX_in_MA (Nov 3, 2020)

Cool looking aqua color L.H. Thomas ink well saved from an eastern massachusetts river late summer.  Love the color, crudeness and all the beautiful imperfections. 1870-1880 period if am correct. Please comment if my dating is off.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 3, 2020)

Beautiful ink!  The dating looks about right to me.


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice ink bottle. Inks are some of my favorite bottles always love to see them. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice crude one.  

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 4, 2020)

Very cool!  Never found an embossed cone.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 6, 2020)

Sweet! Love embossed inks.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice bottle!  I agree with CanadianBottles.


----------



## mike garrett (Nov 11, 2020)

about 1890 .mike


----------

